# Repairing LED TV



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Can that black vertinal line down the TV be repaired? And if so, how much would it cost? I got the this TV for free.

Sony KDL-40W590B BRAVIA W590B - 40" LED TV


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Was hoping to finally toss my tube TV.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Got this far, quick google:

https://us.en.kb.sony.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/42981/c/65,66/p/61659,62766,92858,93934/

but subsequent links were dead for me...


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Solidify....... I'm sure not an electronics geek....

and check it out....

but I had a brand new best Buy Insignia (house brand) right out of the box had that line....

took it in and the young man in tech knew right away that it was not fixable... he apoloogised as he was required to send it in for repair.... and sure enough 3 weeks later it came back from repair as "unrepairable."

Now this is an inexpensive house brand.... maybe on better TV's, it is economically feasable to repair... I don't know.

Good luck


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

a long shot. but you could open it up. then unplug and plug back in all connections you can find. especially any that go the the panel. i have fixed a lot of electronics thiss way. but not a tv.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestions. I'll start with the article that was shared.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

no the lcd display is bad and probably cost more than a new tv


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok I guess I'll get rid of it then.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe that I just saw a 52 inch at WAL-MART for less than $400.00 U S . 


Do you have a local College With an electronics course?

The Professor there might be able to tell you more about it's ease of fixing, and have a student or two that needs a project. 

You might get it fixed for parts, and a 12 pack.


ED


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> I believe that I just saw a 52 inch at WAL-MART for less than $400.00 U S .
> 
> 
> Do you have a local College With an electronics course?
> ...


That's a lcd driver problem. Unless you get real lucky, it's the highly specialized chip. (needs to fit, so it has to the the exact replacement.) Probably won't be easy to find. 

If luck holds out, it's a connector. If a bit less lucky, a burnt trace or cold joint. 

It's cheaper to replace the whole TV. 

Cheers!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

2 weeks ago i bought a ELEMENT 55" for $225. its just for basic daily tv veiwing. but the picture is pretty nice.
btw, they didn't have it listed online. no display at the store, just 5 sets on the floor. they are now gone.
i didn't, but will, get the 3 year warranty, $30. and i believe thaat my credit card will double the warranty for free. i have used this 1 time years ago.

btw, i find kinda odd. the model # for my new 55, it is not even found online.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my bad, its a 50"elefw5016


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> 2 weeks ago i bought a ELEMENT 55" for $225. its just for basic daily tv veiwing. but the picture is pretty nice.
> btw, they didn't have it listed online. no display at the store, just 5 sets on the floor. they are now gone.
> i didn't, but will, get the 3 year warranty, $30. and i believe thaat my credit card will double the warranty for free. i have used this 1 time years ago.
> 
> btw, i find kinda odd. the model # for my new 55, it is not even found online.



Relevant but entirely useful/helpful for me, good luck though.


----------



## Head_Unit (Jan 26, 2010)

Not really repairable, so trash if not under warranty. 
:-(


----------

